# Axiogame



## KJose21 (Jun 22, 2018)

Has everyone received they licenses ? 
Or am I the only one here that hasn’t received them yet


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 22, 2018)

I got it 3 days ago


----------



## KJose21 (Jun 22, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> I got it 3 days ago


What’s order number were you?


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 22, 2018)

KJose21 said:


> What’s order number were you?


59xx


----------



## KJose21 (Jun 22, 2018)

NeoSlyde said:


> 59xx


I am 5990 and still nothing


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 22, 2018)

KJose21 said:


> I am XXXX and still nothing


You better remove the number...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Try to send them an email through their contact form


----------



## STKV182 (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought it the 18th of june and got it the 20th of june but i sent them like 4 email complaining and finally they send it to me


----------



## grytek (Jun 22, 2018)

What is their support mail please ? I would like to send and ask my code. 

Thanks


----------



## thekarter104 (Jun 22, 2018)

I thought there was a new homebrew game when I read this topic title, but it seems it's about something else.


----------



## jurai (Jun 22, 2018)

grytek said:


> What is their support mail please ? I would like to send and ask my code.
> 
> Thanks



https://axiogame.com/shop/?page_id=284


----------



## STKV182 (Jun 22, 2018)

grytek said:


> What is their support mail please ? I would like to send and ask my code.
> 
> Thanks



[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Euphoria1230 (Jun 22, 2018)

I ordered from them this morning, so any updates from anyone that has received their's is much appreciated!


----------



## KJose21 (Jun 24, 2018)

They aren’t replying to emails 
And still haven’t gotten my code


----------



## S3phi40T (Jun 24, 2018)

Order number 81XX

Ordered SX OS Pro yesterday, today they started shipment. As it's Sunday and I believe post doesn't work on Sundays even in China, it's generated package number and will be available during the week but hell that was fast!!
...after I have read already on the forum, I thought it will stick on "processing" for a week or until 10th of July as other re-sellers state next batch will be shipped "before 10th of July".
Happy as hell!!

https://i.imgur.com/Ajk8dz6.png


----------

